# Air conditioner not cooling very well



## terry_ben (Jun 11, 2010)

Few days ago my air conditioner compressor was working fine and cooling fine..
Now what am noticing is that it is not cooling well, sometimes not even cooling!!!Did anyone faced this problem and do anyone have an idea what could be the problem, as summer is near and the temperature here reaches 50 degrees!!


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Hiding the air conditioner compressor*

Terry, you should start a new thread with your questions. Also would be helpful to describe what parts of the system are or are not working, like the indoor air handler fan and the outdoor unit compressor and fan. Simply saying it "doesn't cool" isn't very helpful. There is not much that is truly DIY to service in such a system but someone here might give you an idea what needs fixed.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Poster has been given own thread.


----------

